# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  تکنیک سوال فیزیک

## alireza2503

سلام تکنیک میز پولی مسعودی تو کتاب مهروماه  :Yahoo (4): 


http://forum.konkur.in/attachment.ph...1&d=1435308690

----------


## Unknown Soldier

علیرضا کتاب از سری لقمه مهروماهه دیگه؟؟ قیمتشم 6 تومنه؟

----------


## alireza2503

نه 16 تومنی کتاب معجزه فیزیک ، تازه منم کتابو ندارم اینو دیدم میخوام بخرمش ، تو pdf که سایتش گزاشته بود اینو دیدم

----------


## Saeed735

> نه 16 تومنی کتاب معجزه فیزیک ، تازه منم کتابو ندارم اینو دیدم میخوام بخرمش ، تو pdf که سایتش گزاشته بود اینو دیدم


اره کتاب بسیار خوبو جالبیه من دارمش

----------


## alikeshavarz466

این کتاب خوبیه؟

----------


## alireza2503

به نظرم اگه بلد نباشی ازش درست استفاده کنی به ضرر ادم میشه

----------


## farnazm77

تو کنکور 94 تجربی میشد از این تکنیکا استفاده کرد؟

----------


## alireza2503

> تو کنکور 94 تجربی میشد از این تکنیکا استفاده کرد؟


باید بزاریم چاپ جدیدش بیاد تا ببینیم چیکار کرده ، خودش گفته میخواد حلشون کنه ، واسه 93 هم حل کرده

----------


## Majesty

این کتاب چاپ جدید داره؟؟
تیر ماه یا نهایتا مرداد ماه میاد عایا؟؟؟!!!!! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeedh

بهترین راه تسلط به مطالب هستش

از این روش ها چندان آبی گرم نمیشه

----------


## new boy

مسخره بازی .. همه که میزنن به نام خودشون :Yahoo (35):

----------


## alireza2503

> مسخره بازی .. همه که میزنن به نام خودشون


نه کی گفته فرق داره ، تکنیک مسعودی باید فرض کنی خودت به شخص عادل هستی و پولو تقسیم کنی اما تو مهروماه مدیر یه موسسه خیریه تقسیم میکنه فرق میکنه برادر من 

اشتباهو نکن ،  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> نه کی گفته فرق داره ، تکنیک مسعودی باید فرض کنی خودت به شخص عادل هستی و پولو تقسیم کنی اما تو مهروماه مدیر یه موسسه خیریه تقسیم میکنه فرق میکنه برادر من 
> 
> اشتباهو نکن ،


خخخخخخخخخخ خیلی باحال گفتی
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## محمد نادری

> تو کنکور 94 تجربی میشد از این تکنیکا استفاده کرد؟


این به اصطلاح تکنیک‌ها در واقع جواب آماده برای سوالات خاص هستند.
اگه سوال مطابق انتظار  نباشه، یا کوچکترین تغییری داشته باشه، این حرفها بی نتیجه خواهد بود.
کنکور 94 سوالایی بود که تو این مجموعه جای نمی گرفت.

----------


## aliseydali

فک نمیکنم روز کنکور اینجور تکنیک ها بدردتون بخورن .سعی کنید با حل تست قوی بشین

----------


## sepanta1990

من حافظه م ضعیفه حتی اسم این تکنیکا یادم نمیمونه :Yahoo (76): 
یعنی اگه کسی با این تکنیکا بتونه تو کنکور درصد بالا بزنه، در کنکورو باید گل گرفت

----------


## alirezagooneh

این تکنیک میزپولی و بقیه تکنیک های آقای مسعودی, موقتی اند و همیشه جواب نمیده. تو یکی از تکنیک های ریاضی در قسمت حدگیری, نباید عامل حذف شونده را حذف میکرد که کرد. تکنیک ها مسعودی, ریشه ی علمی نداره و همش من درآوردیه

----------


## saeedh

خب دیگه مشخص هستش 

این روش ها برای حالات خاص جواب میده و با کوچک ترین تغییر تو سوال دیگه به هیچ دردی نمیخوره! :Yahoo (110):

----------

